

Proof claimed for deep connection between primes: abc conjecture proven? - ananyob
http://www.nature.com/news/proof-claimed-for-deep-connection-between-primes-1.11378

======
lutusp
A quote: "Mathematician Shinichi Mochizuki of Kyoto University in Japan has
released a 500-page proof of the abc conjecture, which proposes a relationship
between whole numbers ..."

Imagine being in Mochizuki's position. Imagine being someone whose
mathematical results are so complex that no one on earth is qualified to
referee your work except you.

Now imagine where we go from here -- someone will endeavor to understand the
500 pages of proofs, and if they succeed, there will be two people who
understand the result. That's barely an improvement.

Immediately after its publication, someone said that Einstein's theory of
general relativity was so complex than only a handful of people understood it.
That was an exaggeration, but this time, such a claim seems correct -- at the
moment there's only one person who understands Mochizuki's work.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abc_conjecture>

